# Suche: Bilder von grillenden Leuten im Berliner Tiergarten



## legio_x (21. April 2006)

Ich suche ein Bild von grillenden Leuten im Berliner Tiergarten für ein Studienprojekt. Es sollte zeigen:

> grillende Leute, die Spass ahben [eventuell auch sonnende und spielende]. Können ruhig mehrere Leute sein, auch diverse Grüppchen etc.

> Wiese und ein paar Bäume vom Tierpark

> Himmel darüber [muss aber nicht viel sein]...

bevoruzugt: hochfpormat und so gross wie möglich, muss aber net sein...

Google war nicht sehr hilfreich, auch Fotoblogs habe ich bereits durchsucht. Kann mir jemand helfen?!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

Muss es denn unbedingt der Tiergarten sein?
Was spräche dagegen, Dich selbst auf die Pirsch zu machen und in Deinem Ort die Menschen
(natürlich nach vorheriger Erlaubnis) zu fotografieren. Hat den positiven Nebeneffekt,
dass Du dann das Motiv und die Location genau aussuchen kannst und auch genau
das Bild bekommst, was Du Dir vorstellst...

A propos netter Nebeneffekt: Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Grill-Saison mit Deinen 
Freunden einzuläuten und diese dann zu fotografieren.... Dann brauchst Du auch nicht
um Erlaubnis fragen und kannst das Angenehme mit der Arbeit verbinden ;-)

Gruß Markus


----------



## legio_x (21. April 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Muss es denn unbedingt der Tiergarten sein?
> Was spräche dagegen, Dich selbst auf die Pirsch zu machen und in Deinem Ort die Menschen
> ...




Jo, daran habe ich auch bereits egdacht. Eigene Bilder nehmen, Fernsehturm in den Hintergrund montiert und fertsch iss. Leider iss Deadline am Montag, sodass es zur Zeit noch etwas schwierig ist Leute im park grillend zu finden. ich selbst habe auch keine zeit ne Grillfeier zu schmeissen. deswegen wären Fotos schon net schlecht, wenn halt net aus'm Berliner Tierpark, dann aus nem anderen...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

Schon die einschlägigen Stock-Photoseiten und Fotoarchive durchsucht?
Hab bei Photocase einige nette Bilder dazu gefunden.

Gruß


----------

